# Any good reports on EMDR



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Has anyone had good experiences with EMDR? I found the idea on a christian forum in their anxiety forum.PTSD and anxiety can affect how mind filters experiences and how the mind can malfunction and the two hemisperes of the brain can get muddled.

The therapy of emdr is not commonly recognised but apparently worthwhile therapies often come underfire anyway.

The idea is to get both sides of the brain to fire together, can you half tell I dont know what I'm talking about, I'm only quoting and trying to remember what I read.

I downloaded a binaural chime, which is supposed in getting both sides of the brain to fire together. LIstening to the chime and thinking about the anxiety is supposed to cure the anxiety trauma. I usually dont like that word cure, cause I am yet to see one.


I like to hear if anyone has had good reports on EMDR which is eye movement desensitization reprocessing, but aural bilateral is said to be as good.

thanks


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

A psychologist I briefly went to told me I should really have this, but my mum took me out of therapy soon after. She recommended it because my anxiety was largely due to trauma... apparently it can be a really traumatic type of therapy though, she warned me I'd hate it and be all over the place, haha. I'll probably try and get it done in the future, it would also be nice for me to hear of others' experiences.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

My psychologist was talking to me about the progress I've made from EMDR sessions. It leads me to think clearer and more logically about my experiences. It is very physically draining however.
We will be doing more of it in future sessions.
It hasn't made a dramatic change to my anxiety though:no

She has been giving me some good coping strategies otherwise, though.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

All the studies I've found showing EMDR is effective had EMDR's inventor listed as a co-author. I don't find that objective enough.


----------



## kagiand (May 18, 2011)

I've been doing EMDR once a week for two months now and I only really started to notice a difference within the past week or so and even that was a slight change. I haven't had any of the odd dreams that my therapist has warned me about, but overall I find it to be an exhausting experience physically and emotionally. It does get a little easier the more I keep doing it.


----------

